# Bellator releases Sokoudjou and 7 other fighters from their roster



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/6/4/8732823/bellator-releases-rameau-sokoudjou-and-7-other-fighters-from-their-roster



> It's pink slip time again, and eight fighters ended up on the list. In this latest edition of the Cutting Room Floor, Bellator is the organization that's been doing some spring cleaning. Typically, when we get a list of terminated employees, it comes from the UFC, as their roster is the largest, but with the growth of Bellator's roster, they've also had to start weeding out those athletes that may need more time on the regional circuit.
> 
> The list, confirmed to Bloody Elbow by a representative of Bellator, is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only two big name guys on this list are Rafael Silva and Sokoujou. Otherwise it's understandable that these lower level guys are let go. The roster can only hold so many people.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> The only two big name guys on this list are Rafael Silva and Sokoujou. Otherwise it's understandable that these lower level guys are let go. The roster can only hold so many people.


Sokoujou has always underperformed and has been overrated to a certain degree over the years.

He has some decent wins but the guy just never put it all together.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well because of those big name wins he would be considered a bigger name guy. Yeah he has been inconsistent over the years. Did great in Pride, horrible in the UFC, good in Dream and Strikeforce then waffled on the regional circuit for a while.


----------

